# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Psihička priprema za porod

## Švedica

Dakle, zanima me sve u vezi toga...
Forum sam pročešljala uzduž i popreko, bila na predavanju o porodu, čitala nešto knjiga, tuđa iskustva...dakle informacije i teorija su tu, ostajem dalje sama sa sobom. 
Ušla sam u 27. tjedan i još se ne osjećam nimalo spremnom. Jel se uopće moguće osjećati spremnom? Kad krenu trudovi, bolovi, vodenjak pukne, počnemo se otvarati, dolazimo u bolnicu, tamo nas primaju totalni stranci, više ili manje humano, totalna neizvjesnost, briga za bebu, hoće li mi mm dati odgovarajuću podršku...kako je moguće ostati sabran, smiren, usredotočen?
Jeste li razmišljale o tome pred svoj termin? Kako si pomoći?
Mantram si i mislim pozitivno, vjerujem u pozitivan ishod, ali od ovih gore navedenih pitanja adrenalin skače kroz strop i za sad se ne znam umiriti... :/

----------


## ana.m

Ja ću ti za sada samo reći da kada sam dobila trudove i trebala krenuti u rodlilište, uopće se nisam osjećala spremno, kao da nikada ništa nisam pročitala, ma totalno nespremna   :Laughing:  .
E sada, se psihički nekako već pripremam jer znam kaj me otprilike čeka, samo ću se ovaj put potruditi da probam ispraviti neke stvari koje ne bih htjela da se ponove na drugom porodu...

----------


## anima

Cijelu trudnoću sam brijala pozitivno...Porod si nisam mogla ni zamisliti i mislila sam da ću otići u pakao i nazad...kad sam ušla u 9 mjesec 2 dana sam bila u.rana od straha...a kako je vrijeme odmicalo već sam jedva čekala da dođe i prođe, bude ti već dosta tog psihičkog pripremanja...
Cijelu trudnoću postila za lak porod...i gle čuda, porod zaista bi lak...
Psiha - najvažnija za lakši porod.

----------


## bauba

Za sada nemam nikakvih strahova jer mi se čini da do poroda ima još puno... 
Kako se pripremam: tako da zamišljam da je to normalna stvar u životu i da fatum ima za mene epizodu koja će biti dobra i lijepa za mene i dijete. Naravno, upoznata sam i sa komplikacijama i neželjenim stvarima do koji vjerujem, neće doći. Nije me strah poroda, začudo. 
Dok nisam bila T, mislila sam najstrašnije stvari o porodu. Sada mu se radujem jer ću ga doživjeti i tako donijeti voljeno dijete na ovaj zemaljski svijet.
Opet, kako bude. Sve ima svoje razloge.   :Heart:

----------


## dorotea24

Koliko god da sam čitala i znala opet sam se pred sam porod prilično uplašila i svo je moje "znanje" palo u vodu. Puno sam zamišljala svoj porod i planirala, a onda je na kraju ispalo potpuno drugačije. Moj savjet bi ti bio da se informiraš, pročitaš, ali na kraju pustiš prirodi da odradi svoje.
I moraš sama sa sobom vidjeti čega se bojiš. Boli? Komplikacija?...

----------


## vissnja

Termin prekosutra, a ja nisam nista vise spremna nego kad sam prvi put uradila test. Toliko toga sam naucila i procitala, ali sta to sve vredi kad ne znam sta tacno MENE ocekuje. Znam da je mnogo toga u glavi, al meni se cini da u mojoj trenutno nema nista  :/  Samo se nadam da cu u tom trenutku naci snage da prevazidjem strah, jer on mi je najgori neprijatelj...

----------


## teave

Kad sam prvi put bila trudna uopće nisam o porodu razmišljala da je to nešto strašno, iako sam svašta čula. Jako sam puno toga pročitala, što u knjigama, internetu, časopisima, i to ne jednom, već bezbroj puta, a pogotovo faze poroda. Ja sam se jedino znala zapitati dal ću skužiti kad počnu trudovi. Na kraju mi je prvo puknuo vodenjak i baš je curilo (kod nekih to ide polako), pa sam se polako spremila u bolnicu, tamo su mi dali da se trudovi pokrenu i sve je bilo super. Strah me uopće nije uhvatio, babice i svi su mi govorili da sa mnom neće biti problema, jer vide da znam disati, da sam se pripremila, bila na tečaju (ugodno ih je iznenadilo kaj sam došla izdepilirana) i rekli da imam visoki prag boli! Tak je i bilo i zapravo dok nisu počeli pravi trudovi, zadnjih 2 sata, meni je bilo dosadno, a taj dan sam ja prva rodila vaginalno u 14,30 , sve ostalo su bili carski (5-6), tak da su bili zaposleni... Zapravo po meni je najvažnije da si upućena kak to ide i kaj sve može biti, a još važnija je psiha i kak si ti to posložiš u glavi. (Npr. moja sestra, kad su joj rekli da mora ostati, se mami rasplakala da kak će ona roditi, da ne može to ona, i porod joj je dugo trajao, nije se otvarala .... sad i sama kaže da ju je uhvatio strah, da kad je trebalo surađivati, ona nije...).
Sad naravno također nemam negativnih misli, a mislim da je razlog i to kaj je prvi puta sve bilo super!
Zato draga Švedice, samo si ti u glavi posloži da će sve biti super, da neće biti komplikacija, pa se nadam da će ti se to i ostvariti. Još jednom naglašavam: jako je važna psiha!!!!

----------


## Eci

Mene nikada nije bilo strah poroda, postojao je strah dal će sve proči ok za bebicu (toga se bojim kroz cijelu trudnoću), ali to sam nekako potisnula.
Najviše me bilo strah da neće pustiti MMa samnom, ali kad je on ušao u rađaonu sav strah je nestao. Nakon poroda sam se uvijek bojala da mi neće donjeti bebu i da rooming in neće funkcionirati.
Porod me oduševljava i kao iskustvo mi je nešto najljepše što mi se dogodilo u životu. Bol je u tom slučaju potpuno zanemariva.

----------


## mlukacin

evo da se i ja oglasim....
u prvoj trudnoći nisam ni mislila na porod, rekla sam kako bude, bude... nije bilo baš najbolje radi sepse (već sam pričala o tome) al radi suradnje s babicama, sestrama i doktorima prošlo je sve u izvrsnom redu... tak da ja mislim da je baš ta suradnja i komunikacija s osobljem dosta bitna...
mene je sad jedino strah da mi se ne ponovi ista priča... to sa sepsom... a što se boli tiče-- skoro ne ni sijećam... meni je sva bol prošla kad je mali Tadi izašao van   :Grin:   i počeo plakati i kad su mi ga dali u ruke... eto...

----------


## mimazg

Probaj što manje misliti na porod. Šetaj se, shopingiraj bodiće, benkice, pelene..... A kad taj trenutak dođe od uzbuđenja srce će ti kucati 100 na sat, napokon ćeš upoznati malu lupalicu iz trbuha. Iskustva iz bolnice su ti svakakva, probaj ne slušati ona negativna. Dal boli? Boli. Al samo misli na bebača, njoj je puno teže. A kad izađe i kad ti ju stave na prsa, nema ljepšeg osjećaja.   :Heart:   :Love:  Zaboravit ćeš sve kaj si prošla do tada. 
A sad uživaj još ta tri mjeseca u trudnoći i slatkom lupkanju iznutra.   :Heart:

----------


## TeinaMama

Jel se uopće moguće osjećati spremnom? Kad krenu trudovi, bolovi, vodenjak pukne, počnemo se otvarati, dolazimo u bolnicu


Samo si, molim te, nemoj zacrtati taj redoslijed... I ja sam imala takvu predodžbu, a onda se dogodilo sve naopačke: pukao vodenjak, plodna voda iscurila u trenu, otišla u bolnicu, nema trudova, nakon dripa počnu trudovi, a otvaranje niotkuda....
Poanta je koliko kod da budeš spremna uvijek se iznenadiš. I na kraju sve ispadne dobro, samo nekim drugim redoslijedom.

----------


## ana.m

> Mene nikada nije bilo strah poroda, postojao je strah dal će sve proči ok za bebicu


Ustvari ovako, baš zapravo strah za bebicu, ne bojim se da neću podnjeti bolove ili nešto, sada sam i sigurna da to mogu jer sma prošla, ali nekako samo strah za bebu...

----------


## marta

Porodjaj se ne moze planirati. To nije dogadjaj na koji mozemo puno svjesno utjecati. Kao sto ne mozemo puno svjesno utjecati na to kako nam recimo radi zeludac, tako ne mozemo utjecati previse ni na razvoj situacije u porodu. 
To je fizioloska stvar, kojoj mozemo pripomoci tako da se opustimo i prepustimo sto vise. Uzbudjenje, adrenalin, 200 otkucaja srca u minuti, trcanje u bolnicu, nervozni muz, sve su to stvari koje porodjaj usporavaju i otezavaju. 
Zato se pobrinite za izvanjske faktore za koje se mozete pobrinuti, znaci poci u bolnicu sto kasnije, u miru i opustenoj atmosferi, onaj glavni faktor, tj. vase tijelo, zna sto mu je ciniti. Prepustite se.

----------


## anny42

Termin mi je za dva dana. Na trenutak se osjećam sasvim spremna i jedva čekam da vidim to malo biće s kojim sam već mjesecima u tako intenzivnoj vezi.
Dok sljedeći  trenutak imam dojam kao da se to treba nekom drugom dogoditi i da imam još vremena, taman sam se naviknula na svoju mrvicu i mislim da bih i dalje mogla ovako.
Nadam se da ću kad porod krene biti svjesna situacije u kojoj jesam, da ću si uspjeti posložiti sve kockice kako bi se što bolje usredotočila na ono bitno, a to je što lakši dolazak bebice na svijet.

----------


## blis

Mislim da je 27. tjedan trudnoće stvarno premalo da bi se osjećala spremnom.
Ja se nisam osjećala spremnom roditi niti 2 dana prije drugog poroda (prenešena trudnoća), ali kada su krenuli trudovi jednostavno više nema mjesta strahu i nedoumicama. Jednostavno duboko udahneš i - spreman si!
I da, najvažnije, treba misliti pozitivno o svemu cijelu trudnoću i pozitivno će se dogoditi.  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Nisam razmisljala o samom trenutku kad porod krene. Meni je bilo bitno da slozim 'logistiku' ... Dugo smo razmisljali dali cemo roditi nasu principessu u HR ili u inozemstvu i nakon sto smo odlucili da ce se u Zg roditi, nasli ginekologa (u bolnici) kojemu silno vjerujemo, razgledali bolnice i utancili sve detalje, tema poroda za mene je bila 'ad acta' i dalje sam uzivala u trudnoci. Porod mi je bio puno manje bolan dogadjaj nego sto sam si zamisljala, odmah nakon sto sam primila nasu ribicu u narucje sam rekla da bi ja jos   :Wink:

----------


## lejla

Ja sam oba puta bila SPREMNA za porod. Planirala kako cu i sta da radim. I tako je i bilo. Drugi porod sam morala u bolnicu pa mi to nije bilo bas po planu - ali prihvatis to sa saznanjem da je tako bolje. I nastavis po planu.

----------


## Hera

Čuj, kak god se spremaš, u tom zadnjem dijelu te u nekom trenu uhvati to razmišljanje da nisi spremna, sjetiš se da ima nešto o čemu nisi čitala, pa misliš stvari tipa kak ću znati da je to to, pa imaš neke fix ideje možda..

Ja sam kao i ti, sve pročitala, hodala na vježbe, učila disati, dogovorila s doktorom nemedikaliziran prirodan porod na stolčiću i pripremala se za to, namjeravala doći od kuće u zadnji tren. I mislila da neću iznijeti trudnoću do kraja (dosta teško sam to podnosila u početku) - to je bila moja fix ideja, prenijela sam punih 15 dana na kraju.

Došla ujutro na pregled i mislila da ću valjda tu noć završiti tamo jer su me počeli hvatat trudovi koje sam osjećala, samo ne još jaki. I onda je ispalo da slabe otkucaji i nakon razgovora s doktorom i razmatranja opcija, pristala na indukciju jer nije bilo izbora. Bio mi je to malo šok, prošlo za desetak minuta i dalje me nije hvatala panika, ni strah.

U boxu sam čitala knjigu 2 sata dok se stvari nisu počele komplicirati, a ja sam i dalje bila smirena (ili, kako mi je doktor rekao, "veoma razumna žena" jer smo razgovarala i o opcijama čitavo vrijeme i dogovarali se što dalje). I kad mi je nakon 6 sati rekao da ipak moramo završit carskim i da je opasno dalje odgađati, mene i dalje nije uhvatila panika, samo znam da sam mislila, zašto više nisam čitala o tom carskom, pa ne znam kaj smijem/ne smijem nakon njega, kak to ide...

I došlo je vrijeme za carski, dobila spinalnu, sve prošlo ok - ja sam čitavo to vrijeme nekak prihvaćala razvoj situacije kako je sve to dolazilo jer sam komunicirala s osobljem i razumijela što i zašto se sad dešava i zato sam bila spremna na svaki korak. Da mi je netko prije toga rekao da ću imati takav porod, vjerojatno bih mislila da neću biti tako spremna. Međutim, ako to želiš i spremila si se na to, bit će ti lakše kakav god porod imala, pa i ako se nešto zakomplicira.

Ja sam čitavo vrijeme brijala pozitivno i bila sasvim uvjerena da će sve ići super, i nakon ovog svega, mogu reći, nije to uopće bilo ništa strašno ili nešto što ne bih mogla opet. Čak sam i pri kraju imala i jače trudove, ali nije to bilo nešto strašno, mogla bih opet (ja sam unatoč dripu odbila apaurin i spazmex, tj. uzela samo ono što sam morala). Meni jedino fali to što nemam nekako taj osjećaj potpunosti porođaja, imam dojam kao da mi nešto u svemu tome fali, jer ustvari nisam zapravo rodila.

I znam da će mi idući put vjerojatno biti kao i prvi - neću znati što očekivati, bit ću malo više svjesna onog što može poći krivo, ali još više uvjerena da će sve proći ok i da ja to mogu. 

A mislim da je sasvim normalno da se ne osjećaš spremnim potpuno za nešto što ti je nepoznato. Nemoj misliti da je to čudno. Samo se ti spremi koliko možeš i misli pozitivno i sve će biti ok, kako god išlo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Švedica

Evo, ja mogu reći da se iz dana u dan osjećam sve spremnijom i mirnijom. Doista autosugestija čini čuda. Ali čitam sad onaj topic "što su vam govorile dok ste rađale" i mislim si : bože, kako se pripremiti na takvo nešto :?  Takve situacije su mi jako dobro poznate jer se liječim i hodam po bolnicama već 10 godina, samo što mi je tako nešto nepojmljivo prolaziti u vlastitom porodu kada život i zdravlje tvoje bebe ovisi o takvim ljudima! Kako se spreminti na to? Pa te primalje, pa kako je njima bilo dok su rađale, voljela bih vidjeti da jednu takvu bezobraznjaču porađa druga bezobraznjača!  :Grin:

----------


## ornela_m

Svedice, "expect the unexpected".

Potpuno razumijem o cemu govoris kada se pitas kakve su te primalje, meni osobno za puno toga nije jasno kako se neki medicinski radnici mogu ponasati na odredjeni nacin.

Ja sam imala srecu roditi u bolnici koja ima status prijatelja djece i osjecala sam se kao kraljica cijelo vrijeme, osoblje se s puno postovanja odnosilo prema majkama, uvazavajuci svakim potezom da smo prosle kroz porod i da nam treba pomoc, razumijevanje, ohrabrenje. I moram priznati da sam se pod dojmom mnogih losih iskustava o kojima sam citala ovdje cesto tih prvh dana provedenih u bolnici pitala pa zar moze i smije majkama i bebama biti drugacije nego sto je bilo nama. Zar smije biti bolnica nego sa roomin-inom, zar se neko usudi odvesti dijete od majke i donositi ga na nekakve podoje po rasporedu, zar se usude biti grubi prema majkama, obeshrabrivati ih, zar ih smiju poradjati mimo zelja i ocekivanja, petljati se u jedan tako prirodan dogadjaj, a sve samo da bi njima bilo lakse?!?

Da se vratim tebi - uz najbolju volju, postoji samo ogranicena kolicina priprema koje mozes obaviti. I to je u redu, dok ti daje osjecaj sigurnosti i mira znajuci da si ucinila sve sto si mogla. No, porod je dogadjaj koji se tesko moze predvidjeti. Zapravo je malo toga pod tvojom kontrolom, od toga kako ce sve krenuti (primjera radi - nakon svega procitanog ja uopce nisam skuzila da mi je pukao vodenjak, jer nije pljusnulo nego je curkalo citav dan), kako ces se osjecati, do toga koga ces imati uza sebe ili kako ce sve teci.

Zato se opusti se i uzivaj, lijepo je da se osjecas mirnijom i spremnijom. Vjeruj svom tijelu, prirodi i bebi  :Heart:

----------


## Švedica

Ornela, potpuno razumijem što želiš reći, slažem se s tobom i hvala ti na mišljenju i lijepoj sugestiji.  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

ja se isto psihički pripremam, čitam po netu... u jednom sam si trenutku postavila pitanje je li mi to dobro? toliko sam se prepala od nekih priča s poroda da sam pomislila kako bi mi bolje bilo da ništa ne znam! Čitajući postove na rodi zaključila sam da ću pokušati odbiti drip, bušenje vodenjaka i rezanje, ali mi se postavlja i pitanje kako ću znati do kada da to odbijam? U trenutku kad budem tamo u trudovima neću imati forum da tražim informacije nego će biti samo pitanje vjerovati ili ne vjerovati doktoru.
I sad je tu pitanje psihe. U takvoj frci čini mi se da neću moći roditi od straha... na kraju sam odlučila da ću se informirati ali i pokušati uvjeriti sebe da će ipak ići sve po planu i nadati se da će mi što manje tog zanja trebati.

----------


## ornela_m

> ...U trenutku kad budem tamo u trudovima neću imati forum da tražim informacije nego će biti samo pitanje vjerovati ili ne vjerovati doktoru....


Jednostavno ces znati. Ne znam to drugacije objasniti, ali kad dodje do tih odluka onda ces ih biti u stanju donijeti i imaces za to potrebnu snagu.

Opet iz svog iskustva: nisam htjela nista od intervencija, zamisljala sam kako cu roditi najprirodnije moguce. No, morala sam dobiti drip jer uopce nisam imala trudove, a vodenjak je bio pukao i jos se bebac pokakao u plodnu vodu. Dakle, nema u tom trenutku puno razmisljanja, nego ides s onim sto ne ugrozava bebu i tebe.
Za vrijeme poroda nudili su mi epiduralnu jer su se po intenzitetu trudova uplasili da necu moci izdrzati. Nisam htjela.
Takodjer sam u jednom trenutku cula babicu kako spominje vakuum, na sto sam se najezila. Rekla sam "ne" i samo gurala jos jace nekom novom snagom. Nedugo kasnije nas mali djecak je bio vani bez ikakvih dodatnih intervencija.

I da, u pravu si. Postoji i previse informacija, i ja sam imala osjecaj da mi se od silnih prica zamaglilo poimanje poroda i onoga sto ja hocu/mogu/ocekujem. Sve treba dozirati, pa i pripreme, tj. ne dopustiti da tudja iskustva budu vaznija i dojmljivija od onoga sto u bilo kojem trenutku osjecas.

----------


## bauba

> U takvoj frci čini mi se da neću moći roditi od straha... na kraju sam odlučila da ću se informirati ali i pokušati uvjeriti sebe da će ipak ići sve po planu i nadati se da će mi što manje tog zanja trebati.


Pomikaki, strah nije potreban. Tako počni razmišljati. Naravno, potpisujem ornelu_m da uvijek treba očekivati neočekivano.
Strah od boli upravo ukruti mišiće maternice i žena se ne otvara iz toga razloga. Moramo vjerovati našem tijelu, procesu rađanja, biti potpuno predane i opuštene i _moliti liječnike_  da se ne upliću dokle god to nije potrebno: makar trajalo satima. Zaista, ne opterećuj se tuđim pričama sa poroda jer ih je na žalost više neugonih iskustava nego ugodnih. Tako ja činim i jedva čekam iskusiti porod.  :D

----------


## Švedica

Meni nejde sljedeće u glavu; kako se istovremeno skoncentrirati na porod, trpjeti bolove i umor, rađati i  natezati s osobljem i izboriti se za svoja prava, nastojati da te njihova nehumanost i bezobraznost ne uznemire i ne ometa tijek poroda? :?

----------


## pomikaki

otprilike se i ja tako pitam. Pokušavam se ufurati u verziju da će biti sve ok, da ću roditi sama od sebe i da će doktori biti ok... mislim da mi nema druge.

----------


## marta

> Meni nejde sljedeće u glavu; kako se istovremeno skoncentrirati na porod, trpjeti bolove i umor, rađati i  natezati s osobljem i izboriti se za svoja prava, nastojati da te njihova nehumanost i bezobraznost ne uznemire i ne ometa tijek poroda? :?


Tako sto ces doci sto kasnije, ako treba setat ispred rodilista i tako im skratit vrijeme za uznemiravanje.

----------


## ana-blizanci

nije loša ideja....

----------


## maremama

ženske moje samo da vam kažem - ja se već sada bojim ponovno otići u rodilište, a trudna sam 23 tjedna. rodila sam već jednom i zbilja blago vama kojima je to prvi put. ja nemam baš dobro iskustvo, mislim doktori su bili ok bez daljnjega, ali na žalost ja sam se namučila dobrih 15 sati, zato me sada već hvata jeza, ali ipak se nadam da će ovaj put sve biti brže gotovo. sretno vam svima.

----------


## tibica

Najčešće pitanje koje čujem zadnjih dana je: Koliko još? i Je li te strah? Ja svaki put kažem sigurno: Još malo i NIJE ME STRAH! I sama sebe sam uvjerila da me nije strah, da ljudi i životinje to rade milijunima godina, da je nama danas puuuno lakše nego što je bilo našim mamama i bakama, da imamo puno mogućnosti, podršku, dobre doktore i dobre bolnice i što je najvažnije puno više vjere u sebe kao žene i majke. Ja vjerujem u svoje tijelo i svoju psihu. A pogotovo vjerujem u svoje majčinske i ljudske nagone. 
Ne daj da te itko uvjeri da ti to ne možeš, da tvoje tijelo nije sposobno, da nećeš znati što treba raditi...! Priroda nam je namjenila tu ulogu u životu i mislim da smo mi definitivno sposobne to odraditi. Nemoj se mučiti suvišnim pitanjima. Najvažnije je da se informiraš i da znaš točno što želiš a što ne želiš. Sve ostalo će ti doći prirodno. 
To je moja mantra.   :Kiss:

----------


## Elinor

Na početku trudnoće nisam od panike mogla ni gledati slike s poroda, ili nedajbože, video. Preokret se dogodio kada sam shvatila čega me u stvari strah; da to nije sam porod ili bol nego bespomoćnost rodilja u raljama interventno orijentiranog medicinskog osoblja. A onda sam višemjesečnim informiranjem došla do saznanja da je bespomoćnost rodilje stvar izbora, da se - iako to nije lako - moguće izboriti za savršeni porođaj i ovdje, u Hrvatskoj. Pošto mi je ovo prvi porod, ne mogu znati kako ću se pritom osjećati i ponašati, pa sam zato svog muža detaljno uputila u sve moje želje, potrebe i strahove, i on je zauzeo "borbeni" stav. Sad imam povjerenja da ništa neće ići protiv moje volje, da će se netko boriti za mene i bebu i ako ja "prolupam" za vrijeme porođaja. Znam da je porođaj nešto što moram sama odraditi, ali saznanje da imam zaleđe me smiruje. Sada, 30 dana prije termina, smatram da sam dovoljno pročitala i da ostatak vremena trebam provesti u šetnjama, udisanju svježeg zraka, opuštanju... Treba se prepustiti ženskoj intuiciji i imati vjeru u svoje tijelo.

----------


## Yuna

mene je u pocetku bilo strah, ali kako vrijeme prolazi sve me je manje i manje strah.

----------


## mamuška

> Na početku trudnoće nisam od panike mogla ni gledati slike s poroda, ili nedajbože, video. Preokret se dogodio kada sam shvatila čega me u stvari strah; da to nije sam porod ili bol nego bespomoćnost rodilja u raljama interventno orijentiranog medicinskog osoblja. A onda sam višemjesečnim informiranjem došla do saznanja da je bespomoćnost rodilje stvar izbora, da se - iako to nije lako - moguće izboriti za savršeni porođaj i ovdje, u Hrvatskoj. Pošto mi je ovo prvi porod, ne mogu znati kako ću se pritom osjećati i ponašati, pa sam zato svog muža detaljno uputila u sve moje želje, potrebe i strahove, i on je zauzeo "borbeni" stav. Sad imam povjerenja da ništa neće ići protiv moje volje, da će se netko boriti za mene i bebu i ako ja "prolupam" za vrijeme porođaja. Znam da je porođaj nešto što moram sama odraditi, ali saznanje da imam zaleđe me smiruje. Sada, 30 dana prije termina, smatram da sam dovoljno pročitala i da ostatak vremena trebam provesti u šetnjama, udisanju svježeg zraka, opuštanju... Treba se prepustiti ženskoj intuiciji i imati vjeru u svoje tijelo.


isto tako  :Heart:  , samo što imam malo više dana do termina.  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

nakon poroda... prošlo je dobro ako se računa da smo obje žive i zdrave, ali ja ne bih nikad više rađala ležećki, zbilja je neprirodno i jako naporno. Dobro sam napravila što sam krenula u zadnji čas pa sam bila unutra manje od 3h, ali loše to što nisam bolje uputila m-a što da brani doktoru, tako da mi je protiv moje volje probušen vodenjak pa su mi tiskali trbuh i ispucala sam. Ostalo mi nisu stigli napraviti. U tom trenutku nisam imala snage da se dogovaram a unaprijed nisam znala tko će mi biti  na porodu. m je sve jako dobro podnio   :Laughing:   a ja ga prije nisam htjela plašiti, bilo mi je bitno da bar bude tamo. Ovaj put bih ga bolje informirala, a sad su dobili stolčić u Puli, i to samo par mjeseci nakon što sam rodila. Ali samo jedan. Drugi put ako bude zauzet rodit ću na parkingu. Ili ću donijeti svoj stolčić. Koliko ta spravica može koštati? Vidjela sam fotku, zbilja ne izgleda nešto posebno da se ne može nabaviti. Evo, htjela sam dodati što bih promjenila u pripremama da idem ponovo.

----------


## kristina_zg

evo ja još 8 dana do termina, i samu sebe sam iznenadila. Iako sam po prirodi paničarka , što se tiče samog poroda više sam uzbuđena nego što me strah. Jer, znam da nisam ni prva ni zadnja, i da je to tako strašno ne bi žene više rađale...to je prirodna pojava za svaku ženu, a kad ugledaš svoje djetešce..vjerujem da nema ljepšeg osjećaja. Brojim i dane i sate do tog trena  :Saint:

----------


## kristina_zg

ja se nisam ničeg bojala prije poroda, ali se zato bojim sad- nakon....bila sam spremna na to da će boljet, i doživljavala sam to kao normalnu stvar...no nisam onakvu bol nikad zamišljala...možda je to samo od osobe do osobe, no meni je bilo užasno bolno...i nakon što je porod prošao bilo mi je svejedno kaj mi rade jer sam znala da ništa neće toliko boljet ko što su me trudovi boljeli. No unatoč tome planiram još djece imat.. :D

----------


## kristina_zg

hm da...opet ja   :Smile:  eto me sa punih 35 tjedana i lovi me frka i panika. Sto misli mi prolazi glavom, a najviše što me brine jest kako će moje starije dijete koje je još uvijek jako malo -14,5 mjeseci prihvatiti dolazak seke, kako ću se ja snaći s njima dvjema, a i prije svega frka me poroda. Pripremila sam plan porođaja i molim Boga da bude sve išlo glatko pa da ne bude potrebe za bespotrebnim intervencijama. I duboko se nadam da neće toliko boljeti...

----------


## pomikaki

hej, ti to sama sa sobom pričaš   :Smile:  
Ide li tm s tobom? Ima li šanse za koliko - toliko prirodan porod?
Možda je čak i bolje da je starija još mala, ima to svojih prednosti, samo treba izdržati početni period...

----------


## kristina_zg

više ne, spasila si me  :Kiss:  (već sam se počela osjećat ludom  :Laughing:  )
ne ide sa mnom, solo sam- to mi i je nekako najgore, nisam hrabra osoba i samo tražim da bude netko pored mene jer mi je tada lakše, ali eto i ovaj put ću morati biti sama. Ak niš drugo hvatat ću sestre za ruke ko što sam i prvi puta  :Smile:  Nadam se prirodnom porodu, i da mi počne trudovima kao što je i prvi puta počeo, no tada sam se sama zeznula jer sam prerano otrčala u bolnicu. Sad planiram doći u zadnji tren pa da izbjegnem neželjeno. A što se tiče odnosa starije-mlađe dijete, baš se grozno osjećam, umjesto da uživam što ću uskoro na svijet donijet još jedno malo prekrasno biće ja se brinem kako će biti starijoj, ne bih voljela da se osjeća zapostavljenom ni u jednom jedinom trenutku..pa se brinem hoću li ja to moći, pogotovo kad vidim koliko mi je ponekad teško samo s jednom, a u zadnje vrijeme to ponekad je postalo puno češće
 :Sad:  (tješim se da je to sve zbog trudnoće i da ću nakon poroda imati više energije..)

----------


## pomikaki

Što se tiče poroda, razmisli možda o douli? Možda bi neka od doula s foruma išla s tobom? Ili dobra prijateljica, sestra, bliska osoba koja ima iskustva s porodima, barem svojim? Raspitaj se svakako da li bi to prihvatili u bolnici u koju ideš. 

Doći u zadnji tren je svakako dobra stvar. Imati plan poroda, također, samo budeš li sama nisam sigurna koliko će ga poštovati. 
Hoćeš li rađati na stolčiću? Ja najviše ne želim nikad više leđno   :Smile:  

A nakon poroda, hoćeš li imati kakvu pomoć? Zvučiš kao da ćeš se brinuti sama za njih dvije. Svakako pokušaj i stariju što više uključiti u sve, budite skupa po krevetu, pokušaj ih skupa dojiti, tako će se prije naviknuti na manju a da se ne osjeća isključenom...

----------


## srecica

Jedna super stvar za opustanje i osnazivanje
Blagoslov majcinstva
sapnite najboljoj prijateljici da vam organizira jedan dobar opustajuci babinjak, gdje cete pricati samo lijepe stvari o porodu i snazi zenskog tijela.
 :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

ja ne znam jesam li ja normalna al mene uopće nije strah poroda, nekako sam spremna, vjerujem svojoj intuiciji i svome tijelu da će odradit prirođeno mu, vjerujem majci prirodi. Termin mi je za 17 dana, a  ja full cool, kupujem zadnje sitnice tipa spavaćicu kratkih rukava s gumbiam za dojenje, idem na kavice u šetnje, itd.

Dok sam bila mlađa porod je bio nešto čega sam se uzasavala grrrr...ni pomislit, a onda je slijedila naša borba s neplodnosti, MM je imao dijagnozu i nakon što smo poslije 3 godine začeli prirodno našu vrtirepku, ničeg me više nije strah samo žudim za danom kad ćemo je već jednom upoznati.

Nadam se uz Božju pomoć da će mi se sve zvijezde posložit i da ću imat primalju i doktora iz snova (znam da brijem al ne dam se..) koji neće forsirati tijek događanja i da ću svoje čudo dočekat tijekom što prirodnijeg poroda, MM naravno ide sa mnom i koliko god se užasava doktora  i bijelih kuta, potrudio se saznati  i naučiti sve o  fiziološkom tijeku poroda i svojoj ulozi i spreman je, a to mi puno znači.

ne znam vidjet ćemo hoće li me uhvatiti panika pred sam porod, al sad sam fakat cool i razumna, kako reče gore neka od cura. Psihički sam jaka osoba i nadam se da će mi to pomoći samo da moje zlato a bome i ja budemo žive i zdrave i imamo što brži oporavak.

----------


## gita75

> Cure,
> 
> ja ne znam jesam li ja normalna al mene uopće nije strah poroda, nekako sam spremna, vjerujem svojoj intuiciji i svome tijelu da će odradit prirođeno mu, vjerujem majci prirodi. Termin mi je za 17 dana, a  ja full cool, kupujem zadnje sitnice tipa spavaćicu kratkih rukava s gumbiam za dojenje, idem na kavice u šetnje, itd.
> 
> Dok sam bila mlađa porod je bio nešto čega sam se uzasavala grrrr...ni pomislit, a onda je slijedila naša borba s neplodnosti, MM je imao dijagnozu i nakon što smo poslije 3 godine začeli prirodno našu vrtirepku, ničeg me više nije strah samo žudim za danom kad ćemo je već jednom upoznati.
> 
> Nadam se uz Božju pomoć da će mi se sve zvijezde posložit i da ću imat primalju i doktora iz snova (znam da brijem al ne dam se..) koji neće forsirati tijek događanja i da ću svoje čudo dočekat tijekom što prirodnijeg poroda, MM naravno ide sa mnom i koliko god se užasava doktora  i bijelih kuta, potrudio se saznati  i naučiti sve o  fiziološkom tijeku poroda i svojoj ulozi i spreman je, a to mi puno znači.
> 
> ne znam vidjet ćemo hoće li me uhvatiti panika pred sam porod, al sad sam fakat cool i razumna, kako reče gore neka od cura. Psihički sam jaka osoba i nadam se da će mi to pomoći samo da moje zlato a bome i ja budemo žive i zdrave i imamo što brži oporavak.


E takva sam ja bila prije prvog poroda...
Za drugi nisam bila spremna ni kad mi je puko vodenjak i bilo je evidentno da ću uskoro roditi. U tom trenu sam bila spremnija otići na Velebit nego otići u rodilište...

----------


## kristina_zg

da, ista ja prije prvog poroda, ničeg se nisam bojala, uzbuđena što je uopće počelo odmah sam potrčala tamo i požalila. Neću biti sama nakon poroda, imam veliku pomoć i od svekrve i šogorice, malena nije samo za mene vezana, pa ne bi trebalo biti traumatično...A dojiti ih ne mogu obje jer sam stariju već odučila polovicom trudnoće kad mi je prijetio prijevremeni...

----------


## pomikaki

pročešljajte malo forum  i neku literaturu pa napišite svakako plan poroda. To smatram svojom velikom greškom na prvom porodu što sam se oslanjala na usmenu komunikaciju od koje brzo nije bilo ništa.
Neke cure su objavljivale na forumu svoje planove poroda pa ih možete preurediti prema svojim željama.
Svakako je dobro biti opušten i optimističan, ali ne bih se više prepuštala u ruke sudbini niti osoblju u bolnici. Na drugom porodu moram što bolje uzeti stvar u svoje ruke. I tek onda biti opuštena.

----------


## call me mommy

ja sam spremila torbe, ispale su 2 nakraju  :/ , trudnicka i plan poroda su na vrhu.

odslusala tecaj, posjetila rodiliste, procitala gomilu literature, sve casopise koji su izasli.

od samog pocetka brijem kako ce to sve ici glatko, normalno, bez nekih horor prica, kako cemo Brunči i ja TO odraditi bez beda. a nadamo se i da ce tatica uspjeti biti. 

sanjanje poroda i strah je nestao kada sam skuzila da sam napravila sve kaj sam mogla. 

e sad kako ce biti, cut cete.   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

ja sa sobom obavezno nosim plan poroda i možda probam dogovorit svog doktora (znam da će na ovo neki zavrtiti glavom al ja se tako sigurnije osjećam).

izgleda da je lakše prvi put biti spreman jer ne znaš što te čeka unatoč silnim radionicama, tečajevima koje si pohađao, knjigama koje si pročitao, svoj edukaciji u koji si uložio puno truda i vremena....a opet s druge strane nisam si zabrijala bit će točno onako kako sam zamislila, po mome, jer nikad se ne zna što se može događat kad budemo u rađaoni, ja se nadam najljepšem scenariju ali neću biti razočarana u sebe ako ne ispadne kako sam željela, naravno uz dobra i jasna obrazloženja od strane doktora zašto se nešto radi.

Mislim da znam što se sve može dogodit bar teoretski i što slijedi iza čega,
pa se bar u tome neću iznenadit i nastojat ću adrenalin zadržati na što nižoj razini a u bolnicu idem u zadnji, zadnji čas, sanjam neku otvorenost od cca 5cm pri dolasku.
 :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

> izgleda da je lakše prvi put biti spreman jer ne znaš što te čeka unatoč silnim radionicama, tečajevima koje si pohađao, knjigama koje si pročitao, svoj edukaciji u koji si uložio puno truda i vremena....


da, prije prvog poroda sve prođeš u teoriji al u drugi porod ipak uđeš bogatiji za prethodno iskustvo.

meni je drugi put bilo ne lakše, nego sto puta ljepše. znala sam što me čeka, znala sam što i kako želim za bebu i sebe, poduzela sam sve što je bilo u mojoj moći da osiguram stvari koji su mi po tom pitanju bile bitne i onda pred kraj trudnoće samo meditirala i opuštala se što više, bez briga. i nestrpljivo očekivala svoju novu mirišljavu glavicu. puno je toga u "našim glavama" i u eliminaciji samog straha koji je definitivno najveći neprijatelji pri porodu.
kristina_zg...neznam jesi li čula za knjižicu duhovni pristup rađanju al ona dosta daje odgovore na ova pitanja koja tebe muće i kako sagledati na bol iz drugog kuta. meni je ova knjižica bila jako od pomoći i obavezna literatura pred porod

----------


## kristina_zg

> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> izgleda da je lakše prvi put biti spreman jer ne znaš što te čeka unatoč silnim radionicama, tečajevima koje si pohađao, knjigama koje si pročitao, svoj edukaciji u koji si uložio puno truda i vremena....
> 
> 
> da, prije prvog poroda sve prođeš u teoriji al u drugi porod ipak uđeš bogatiji za prethodno iskustvo.
> 
> meni je drugi put bilo ne lakše, nego sto puta ljepše. znala sam što me čeka, znala sam što i kako želim za bebu i sebe, poduzela sam sve što je bilo u mojoj moći da osiguram stvari koji su mi po tom pitanju bile bitne i onda pred kraj trudnoće samo meditirala i opuštala se što više, bez briga. i nestrpljivo očekivala svoju novu mirišljavu glavicu. puno je toga u "našim glavama" i u eliminaciji samog straha koji je definitivno najveći neprijatelji pri porodu.
> kristina_zg...neznam jesi li čula za knjižicu duhovni pristup rađanju al ona dosta daje odgovore na ova pitanja koja tebe muće i kako sagledati na bol iz drugog kuta. meni je ova knjižica bila jako od pomoći i obavezna literatura pred porod


Posudit ću si onda još i tu knjigu. Pročitala sam od Odenta Preporod rađanja i jako me se dojmila. Pročitat ću još i ovu sad pred kraj da budem smirenija. Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

Tko je napisao Duhovni pristup rađanju?

----------


## Poslid

Kelly J. Townsend

----------


## kristina_zg

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## krumpiric

evo i mene, 30 dana..
nego, čitavu trudnoću se nisam bojala, ni blizu, pročitala sam knjiga o prirodnoj trudnoći i porodu, išla na divnu rodinu radionicu, zapravo nisam imala, osim tih pozitivnih stvari, vremena ni mislit na porod...odnedavno sam  doma, sinko je sa mnom, on me podsjeća na porod...njegov..i uhvatio me ptsp...razmišljanje o tome mogu li ja utjecat na tijek ičega...
on se rodio zdrav i veliki dečko, hB, i ne mogu reći da imam TRAUME...al eto..prolaze mi kroz glavu činjenice da sam imala indukciju, bušenje, nalijeganje, rezanje, pucanje, upaljene šavove, kateter danima, sheban mjehur, da nisam sjedila mjesec ipo, da je dijete 2mj imalo grozne hematome...
i bojim se. Sramim se priznat i ne mogu se odlučit ČEGA se zapravo bojim, al bojim se.

----------


## Majuška

*krumpirić*   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

*krumpirić*,   :Love:  

e a na kojoj si Rodinoj radionici bila? da se mi možda ne znamo? 
jel radionica za trudnice?

----------


## aja1

hy cure! nova sam ovdje pa vas želim prvo pozdraviti
trebala bi roditi uskoro...sada smo 38+1
teško mi je samo zamisliti kako će sve ispasti s obzirom da sam progutala mnogo članaka, video snimki i priče iskustava o porodu...
možda najveća greška su mi snimke s youtub-a jer od njih sad pred kraj imam strahove koji dolaze u navrate i izazivaju nekontrolirani plač...
često se osjećam loše i neke banalne stvari me dovode u deprimirajuće stanje...onda se isplačem i opet bude sve u redu (bar na neko vrijeme)
...čitajući forum već nepunih 9 mjeseci tek sam se sada odlučila učlaniti samo iz jednog razloga a to je strah od poroda pa se nadam da će netko pročitavši ovaj moj post, odgovoriti mi i nekim svojim savjetom utješiti i ohrabriti me...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## call me mommy

strah je normalana stvar,pogotovo nama prvorotkinjama.

ali moras ostati bistra i prisebna, ti jos malo pa si gotova, a mene ceka jos bar 2 tj.iscekivanja.

 pomaze  mi pomisao da sam se pripremila kako sam najbolje znala i umila,a video snimke nisam gledala.

isplaci se kada ti dode, zasto ne, i mene muce banalne stvari,nesanice, razni snovi, kako ce sve proci itd,itd.

nisi sama u svakom slucaju, ima nas jos    :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

draga aja, dobrodošla na forum. Što se tiče straha od poroda, moj savjet je da učiniš sve što je u tvojoj moći da sve prođe u redu. Upoznaj se sa stanjem u bolnici u koju ideš, koje su tamo mogućnosti. Ako možeš birati između više bolnica, tim bolje. Ako imaš priliku, iskoristi mogućnost da rodiš na stolčiću ili u kadi. Razmisli kakav bi porod htjela, napiši plan poroda, ako možeš povedi tm-a ili drugu osobu od povjerenja, koja treba biti dobro upućena u tvoje želje. Iskoristi znanje koje si skupila najbolje što možeš. Još nešto, pitaj svoju mamu (tetu, baku) kako je ona rađala. Kako se fizičke karakteristike nasljeđuju, tako je i velika vjerojatnost da će i tvoj porod biti sličan njezinom. Tako možeš pretpostaviti donekle što te čeka i kakve bi probleme mogla imati (ali ako spomenute osobe vole preuveličavati bolje da ne pitaš ništa   :Smile:  )
Snimke s neta ne moraju davati pravu sliku. Ipak je drugačije kad si ti ta koja to proživljava. Svako ima svoje mehanizme obrane.
Bol je svakako prisutna, ali istina je da se zaboravi. Meni je puno duže trebalo da se riješim ljutnje i na sebe i na osoblje što je moj porod bilo takvo glupo iskustvo. Zato ti savjetujem da uzmeš stvar u svoje ruke, učiniš sve što možeš, i nakon što preživiš   :Wink:   da nemaš zašto sebe kriviti.
Pokušaj pobijediti strah, on ti može najviše odmoći.

----------


## frost

a sta radite sa planom porodjaja? verbalna komunikacija nije sigurna jer mogu da ignoriraju, a sta je sa pismenom? da li im date da potpisu? 

ja se mislim isto sta da radim. mogu da se prave blesavi i na jedno i na drugo....

----------


## aja1

već sam čitav porod isplanirala, znam i koja bolnica i doktorica od povjerenja i mm ide sa mnom, samo strah je nekako neizbježan.
pomislim si ponekad da su to ipak hormoni koje ne mogu kontrolirati i to je to. nije da umirem od brige nego mi dolazi u navrate i onda opet sve bude u redu kad se islačem   :Crying or Very sad:  i kad me mm   :Love:

----------


## bimba iaia

> strah je normalana stvar,pogotovo nama _prvorotkinjama_.


  :No:  2 x je još gore  :/ 

(iako mene nije strah poroda,nego bolnice i straha....pokušavam ne misliti neg.,ili uopće ne mislit)

----------


## Dash

Draga *aja*, napisat ću ti par riječi jer ZNAM kako se osjećaš.   :Smile:   I ja sam se pred kraj trudnoće prijavila na ovaj forum iz isključivo istog razloga kao i ti. Straha od poroda. Tijekom trudnoće je bilo sve super (prvorotka), da bi me na kraju na trenutke lovio takav strah da sam se znala isplakati i pomisliti da ja to neću moći. 

Kako je vrijeme odmicalo , strah je bivao sve veći, beba je kasnila par dana i nikad neću zaboraviti zadnji ctg na koji sam otišla u rađaonu (zadnjih par dana trudnoće sam išla svaki 2. dan na ctg jer sam prešla termin) - dok sam ležala priključena na ctg i slušala žene kako vrište dok rađaju, skamenila sam se i osjećala bespomoćno. 

Rodila sam prije 2 i pol mjeseca.
Ono što ću ti iskreno reći je da jaako boli. Neću ti reći da je blaže nego što očekuješ, jer nije. Bolje da se na to pripremiš, iako nećeš nikad biti u potpunosti spremna. 
Od prvog truda do poroda mi je prošlo 11 sati. Nisam mogla ni u snu zamisliti da su trudovi toliko bolni. Ja sam u rađaoni bila 3 i pol sata, od toga 2 i pol sata na dripu, bušili su mi vodenjak, izvršili lateralnu epiziotomiju, dr. mi je laktovima pritisnuo trbuh pri izgonu i nisam dobila epiduralnu koju sam tražila. 
Taman kad sam pomislila da više ne mogu izdržati, beba je bila vani. Izgon bebe mi je bio super, nimalo bolan, a rez nisam ni osjetila zbog jačine truda. Rodila sam jako veliku i zdravu bebu. 
A, sad slijedi ono najvažnije:

Kad sam ugledala bebu, doživjela sam navalu adrenalina kao nikad u životu. Sva je bol nestala, a ostala samo sreća i ushit. Smijala sam se od sreće dok su me šivali, a za dva sata pila kavu i hodala po rodilištu (iako su me šavovi vraški boljeli i nisam mogla sjesti sljedećih mjesec dana).

Vjeruj mi, ono što te čeka je NAJLJEPŠI događaj u tvom životu. Ma koliko bio bolan, ono što time dobivaš je neprocjenjivo. Ja bi iz ovih stopa sve ponovila odmah! Kad dobiješ svoju bebicu u ruke, ništa drugo nije važno!

Meni je jako pomoglo što je MM bio sa mnom, cijelo vrijeme me mazio po kosi, davao mi vodu (popila sam 2 l vode na porodu i to mi je jako pomoglo), mazao usne labelom, špricao lice termalnom vodom i govorio 'izdrži ljubavi, uskoro ćeš vidjeti svog bebača!' Te su mi riječi davale snagu.

Savjetujem ti da budeš što opuštenija kad ti počnu trudovi i da se skoncentriraš isključivo na disanje. 

Uskoro ćeš to iskusiti, a ja ti želim brz i bezbolan porod!   :Heart:

----------


## aja1

hvala ti na lijepim riječima...osim onoga da boli  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ma bit će to sve super na kraju...moram mislit pozitivno i ne dopustit lošim mislima da me sad pred kraj slome

----------


## Anemona

Kako biti spremna za porod? U trudnoći sam pročitala sve što mi je došlo pod ruku o porodu,... Naravno i bojala sam se nepoznatog, ustvari, kao što je več i netko napisao, znala sam da ću porod preživjeti, nekako me više bilo strah za bebicu. Kad sam došla u rađaonu, nudili su mi epiduralnu, kao daju ju svim prvorotkama. To me jako začudilo i na neki način malo poljuljalo moju sigurnost i moje riječi koje su me uvijek tješile: _"mogu ja podnjeti tu bol, pa za to sam stvorena"_. Ipak su mi poslali anesteziologa na razgovor (uz 2 dr. koji su me nagovarali na epiduralnu, i nije im bilo jasno zašto se dvoumim). U razgovoru s anesteziologom (kao da ga je sam Bog poslao), on meni veli: "_Gospođo, ako ste vi psihički spremni, vama epiduralna ne treba."_ To je bio kraj diskusije, ja sam na sekundu razmislila i rekla: _"Hvala lijepo doktore, ako je tako, onda mi stvarno ne treba!"_  ... poslije sam razmišljala, kako sam znala da sam spremna?, i dan danas nemam pojma, ali u tom trenutku sam bila spremna, da nisam mogla biti spremnija i što je bilo najvažnije, to mi je bilo jasno ko dan.

----------


## kailash

> hvala ti na lijepim riječima...osim onoga da boli  :shock:   
> ma bit će to sve super na kraju...moram mislit pozitivno i ne dopustit lošim mislima da me sad pred kraj slome


uzmi u obzir da puno jače boli na dripu. prirodni trudovi bole ljepše i imaš lijepo pauzu između njih u kojoj je prekrasno, opušteno i onda hop! opet. 
Osobno to nisam doživljavala kao bol, nego kao vrlo intenzivan osjećaj koji vodi moje tijelo.

Imala sam strah od poroda sve do negdje mjesec dana pred porod kad me totalno obuzelo neko smireno raspoloženje i potpuno povjerenje u moje tijelo i ogromna radost što se bliži dan kad ću vidjeti svoje dijete  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

kailash, koliko se sjećam, ti si rodila u kadi?
Ja sam rodila bez dripa, ali leđno, i nikad više tako.

----------


## princess puffy

kailash,obzirom da si napisala da ti je ovaj psihološki dio struka (pretpostavljam da nisi medicinar nego psiholog),mislim da bi bilo lijepo da (ako nisi već negdje drugdje) daš svoje stručno mišljenje koje su moguće metode prevladavanja straha i kako to sve prebroditi,koji su točno simptomi i daj nam malo to sve približi, da li se strah prevladava suočavanjem s njim ili ne...

----------


## kailash

> kailash,obzirom da si napisala da ti je ovaj psihološki dio struka (pretpostavljam da nisi medicinar nego psiholog),mislim da bi bilo lijepo da (ako nisi već negdje drugdje) daš svoje stručno mišljenje koje su moguće metode prevladavanja straha i kako to sve prebroditi,koji su točno simptomi i daj nam malo to sve približi, da li se strah prevladava suočavanjem s njim ili ne...


ovo je jako dobar prijedlog. iako meni osobno više pomažu metode joge nego metode psihologije, nešto ću iskombinirati.

*pomikaki* da, rodila sam u kadi.

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kailash,obzirom da si napisala da ti je ovaj psihološki dio struka (pretpostavljam da nisi medicinar nego psiholog),mislim da bi bilo lijepo da (ako nisi već negdje drugdje) daš svoje stručno mišljenje koje su moguće metode prevladavanja straha i kako to sve prebroditi,koji su točno simptomi i daj nam malo to sve približi, da li se strah prevladava suočavanjem s njim ili ne...
> 
> 
> ovo je jako dobar prijedlog. iako meni osobno više pomažu metode joge nego metode psihologije, nešto ću iskombinirati.


bravo!!veselim se tome! :D

----------


## Dash

> uzmi u obzir da puno jače boli na dripu. prirodni trudovi bole ljepše i imaš lijepo pauzu između njih u kojoj je prekrasno, opušteno i onda hop! opet. 
> Osobno to nisam doživljavala kao bol, nego kao vrlo intenzivan osjećaj koji vodi moje tijelo.


Istina. Dok nisam dobila drip, imala sam jake prirodne trudove koji nisu ni približno boljeli kao na dripu   :Sad:

----------


## Vala

ja sam koristila Rescue Remedy tokom poroda i trudova. Ukapala sam par kapi u janinu bocicu s vodom i pijuckala cijeli dan i noc. RR je stvarno blagodat protiv stresa, straha, panike... Imla sam skroz prirodan porod i danas nakon godinu dana se secam svakog trenutka s nostalgijom i srecom. 

Bitno je disati trudove koji ipak nisu toliko bolni. Dolaze ipak u razmacima i sam trud ne boli cijelo vrijeme vec ima gradaciju uspona i pada bola. To je toliko svecan događaj da ga se ne treba bojati vec svjesno prozivjeti svaki trenutak! To je dolazak jednog bica kojeg cete neopisivo zavoljeti, ja se cesto pitam dok mi lezi u narucju i ciki cime sam zasluzila takvu srecu...

----------


## Lili75

> ja sam koristila Rescue Remedy tokom poroda i trudova. Ukapala sam par kapi u janinu bocicu s vodom i pijuckala cijeli dan i noc. RR je stvarno blagodat protiv stresa, straha, panike... Imla sam skroz prirodan porod i danas nakon godinu dana se secam svakog trenutka s nostalgijom i srecom. 
> 
> Bitno je disati trudove koji ipak nisu toliko bolni. Dolaze ipak u razmacima i sam trud ne boli cijelo vrijeme vec ima gradaciju uspona i pada bola. To je toliko svecan događaj da ga se ne treba bojati vec svjesno prozivjeti svaki trenutak! To je dolazak jednog bica kojeg cete neopisivo zavoljeti, ja se cesto pitam dok mi lezi u narucju i ciki cime sam zasluzila takvu srecu...


*Vala*, ti si carica!!! i ovo si tako lijepo rekla, sutra šaljem mužića po Rescue Remedy, možda njemu bude više trebao nego meni ha,ha,...šalu na stranu, željela bih takvo iskustvo poroda.

----------


## Mihovil

> da, prije prvog poroda sve prođeš u teoriji al u drugi porod ipak uđeš bogatiji za prethodno iskustvo.


na ovo veliki potpis. U prvoj trudnoći sam pročitala svu moguću literaturu vezano za trudnoću ili porod i osjećala sam se spremnom, ali samo do trenutka kada sam došla u bolnicu. Tada sam sve zaboravila.

Sada u drugoj trudnoći opet sve izpočetka čitam, ali svaki dio poroda si mogu zamisliti jer sam to već prošla i znam što želim promijeniti. Ovaj put idem u Vž, bit će MM sa mnom i sigurna sam da ću ovaj put biti spremna i kada uđem u bolnicu. Jednostavno se osjećam tako jer znam što me čeka.

----------


## L&L0809

> call me mommy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> strah je normalana stvar,pogotovo nama _prvorotkinjama_.
> 
> 
>   2 x je još gore  :/ 
> 
> (iako mene nije strah poroda,nego bolnice i straha....pokušavam ne misliti neg.,ili uopće ne mislit)


joj, a ja mislila da sam jedina...u 1. trudnoci se niceg nisam bojala, sve je bilo super, a sad me vec par mjeseci hvataju neki napadaji panike, i frekvencija im raste kako mi se priblizava dan poroda (jos imam mjesec dana  :/ ) ni ja, kao ni *krumpiric*, se ne mogu odluciti cega se bojim, to su oni generalizirani napadaji panike bez nekog realnog razloga...

cure, jeste uspjele to nekako prevladati?

----------


## kristina_zg

nisam uspjela prevladati strah, sve mi je jasno, znam što želim i kako želim, ali strah je još uvijek tu, i što se više bližim porodu on je samo sve jači..  :Sad:  (no tješim se kako ovaj put može biti samo lakše, a ako sam prvi put uspjela onda ću i ovaj!)

----------


## L&L0809

to si i ja mantram (da gore od 1. ne moze), al mi je to slaba utjeha...ne znam, razmisljam si da bi se trebala necim preokupirati, da sto manje stignem razmisljati, al mi se onda sve crne misli, nedefinirane (sto mi je mislim najgore) navecer prije spavanja nakupi   :Sad:   da bar znam cega me strah!!!

----------


## kristina_zg

bojimo se  boli koju smo osjećale pri prvom porodu..(ležanje u istom položaju 10-ak sati, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh itd, itd...) i ne da mislim nego sam uvjerena kako bi sve bilo manje bolnije bez dripa. I ako imam pravo na samo jednu jedinu želju to je porod bez dripa

----------


## L&L0809

kristina - meni nisu dali drip, rodila 3 sata nakon ulaska u predradjaonu...da, bolilo je (pogotovo jer sam morala lezati i imala sam problema s epi, pa se valjda toga bojim ko crnog vraga...)...ma ne znam ni sama, bas sam sama sebi nekak podvojena  :/ 

ja bi najradije dosla u bolnicu kad trudovi postanu cesci, samo da me pogledaju, kazu koliko sam otvorena, i da se onda mogu obuci, izaci van i setati do izgona. kaj mislis, jel ima smisla da ih uopce to pitam? lijepo im ne bi zauzimala krevet, sprijecila bi drip, prokidanje vodenjaka i ine intervencije, i dosla bi im se javiti: evo mene, ja tiskam! sto se mene tice, mogu me i u cekaonici porodit...

----------


## pomikaki

> kristina - meni nisu dali drip, rodila 3 sata nakon ulaska u predradjaonu...da, bolilo je (pogotovo jer sam morala lezati i imala sam problema s epi, pa se valjda toga bojim ko crnog vraga...)...ma ne znam ni sama, bas sam sama sebi nekak podvojena  :/


evo isto ovako i kod mene (ako je epi kratica za epiziotomiju a ne za epiduralnu). 
Ali ja sam uvjerena da drugi put _mora_ biti bolje. Nakon poroda mi je bilo strašno i pomisliti da to pokušam ponovo, ali kao da mi se dijelom prebrisalo sjećanje, a dijelom sam se ohrabrila tekstovima o prirodnom porodu i čvrsta sam u odluci da ležati više neću.

----------


## kristina_zg

gdje misliš roditi? Ja u Merkuru..i donijet ću plan porođaja i duboko se nadam da će mi bar nešto od tog biti uvaženo. Ne znam, pokušaj sa planom porođaja i još im napomeni usmeno..(no ja sam jako pesimistična da bi nam dali da se krećemo kako nama paše, možda za nekih 10-ak godina...  :Sad:  )

----------


## Lili75

curke, 

na SD se sigurno možete neometano kretati....pa čak i rađati u raznim položajima,naravno ovisi o smjeni ali kod većine DA.

----------


## Indi

Nisam uspjela doći do svih željenih knjiga, ali me izuzetno ohrabrilo ono što je napisano na podforumu Prirodni porod i to na sljedećoj temi koja ima dva dijela, a ovo je prvi: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=25493&start=0

Nakon pročitanog, ne da sam se osjećala da mogu roditi to malo biće koje raste pod mojim srcem 9mjeseci, nego da mogu roditi i grizlija ako treba. Napisano je u meni pobudilo takvu praiskonsku  snagu  svih majki koje su ikad rađale, i vjeru u vlastito tijelo da sam na porod otišla bez straha, a s golemim ushitom jer  je to bio dan dolaska malecke.





> bojimo se  boli koju smo osjećale pri prvom porodu..(ležanje u istom položaju 10-ak sati, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh itd, itd...) i ne da mislim nego sam uvjerena kako bi sve bilo manje bolnije bez dripa. I ako imam pravo na samo jednu jedinu želju to je porod bez dripa


Naravno da imaš pravo. Ako si odlučna, ni jedan doktor te ne može prisiliti niti na drip niti na epi bez tvog pristanka, a priče kojima zastrašuje ne slušaj jer dok je tvoja bebica ok, nema potrebe za tako invazivnim porodom.

Samo treba biti odlučan i ne podlegnuti pritisku.

Druga mogućnost je šetati oko bolnice do zadnjeg trenutka.

U svakom slučaju sretno.

 :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

ako ni u čem drugome, oko dripa ću biti odlučna! (osim naravno ako bude nedajbože problema)
i puno hvala za ovaj link, pročitala sam i zaista je ohrabrujuće  :Love:

----------


## srecica

> bojimo se  boli koju smo osjećale pri prvom porodu..(*ležanje u istom položaju 10-ak sati*, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh itd, itd...) i ne da mislim nego sam uvjerena kako bi sve bilo manje bolnije bez dripa. I ako imam pravo na samo jednu jedinu želju to je porod bez dripa


Sjecam se predavanja Andree Robertson kad je jedna mama pitala pa kako cemo roditi u nekom drugom polozaju kad moramo lezati, a ona se nasmijala i rekla 'Pa sjednite, tko vam to moze zabraniti? I u sjedecem polozaju mozete snimati ctg, ako ne zelite lezati, ako vam taj polozaj neodgovara onda ga nemojte primjenjivati. Moze li vas netko izbaciti na cestu zato sto ste se sjeli?'

Meni je predavanje puno pomoglo da osvjestim u sebi da ne morama raditi sve sto mi kazu, da se nista strasno nece dogoditi ako odbijem lezati ... i nije, ja sam sjedila na lopti ili stajala pored kreveta i snimala ctg.

----------


## L&L0809

pomikaki - da, epi je epiziotomija   :Sad:  i ja sam si rekla da je na ovom porodu jedino sigurno to da NECU lezati!!!

kristina_zg - ja cu roditi na SD (tamo sam i prvi put rodila), plan poroda mi je vec spreman u 10 primjeraka skupa sa svim ostalim papirima.   :Razz:  

ja planiram doci u bolnicu isto kao i u prvom porodu (trudovi su bili svake 3min), i traziti ih da se setam...ako mi slucajno ne budu dali, zovem MM da mi donese robu, skidam sve ctge i ine uredjaje sa sebe i izlazim van do trenutka izgona   :Grin:  

i meni je malo lakse kad vidim da i druge zene imaju neke dileme, razmisljanja...vec sam se bila malo zabrinula za svoje psihicko zdravlje.

----------


## Nao Noa

Vremenski sam još daleko do poroda, ali čitam, skupljam informacije i znate već kako je.
Za sad me nije strah niti panika samog poroda (imam još vremena za bojat se), nego me više muče ovi popratni "sadržaji" poroda - konkretno mislim na bolnice i odnose bolničkog osoblja u satima poroda.
Kažu da se to zaboravi - ali zašto onda toliko priča i postraumatskih bljeskova nevoljkih sjećanja?

 zapravo me zanima kako ostati pribrana, ne dozvoliti nekoj bolničkoj kuti da te izbaci iz orbite i oteža jedan sasvim prirodan o volji neovisan čin??

----------


## Lili75

Curke,

danas sam bila na kontroli u rađaoni na SD i krv mi se sledila od urlika i vrištanja dviju trudnica koje su upravo tiskale svoje bebe van, nije to dugo trajalo  ali dovoljno da opet zaključim da u bolnicu dolazim što kasnije jer mi zvukovi definitivno remete koncentraciju i lede krv u žilama.A tko zna kako ću ja bit glasna?!

Doduše rekao je dr. da je stvarno ta žena imala bebu ogromne glave i općenito veliku bebu, a ona glasnija je rodila malu sitnu bebu al eto različiti pragovi boli... vjerujte zvučalo je kao grrr.....

Sad sam se opet vratila u svoje stanje nirvane i smirenosti i idemo dalje polako...

Kad sam išla na punkcije u potpomognutoj, uspjevala sam sve to izdržati relativno stoički bez ispuštanja zvukova, ok različiti smo, ali jednom je prije mene bila jedna žena koja je jadna vrištala jer je bolilo, ja sam rukama morala zaklopit uši jer sam se od tog zvuka bila prenerazila više nego od boli uzrokovane mojom punkcijom. Morat ću ponijet mp3 player ili nešto tako...

ne želim nikog prepadat nego samo ako ima netko osjetljiv na zvukove kao ja da to uzme u obzir i ponese nešto za slušat.

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da si na porodu u takvom high stanju da zvukovi oko tebe samo prolaze pored tebe i uopce te se ne doticu  :Smile:  . barem je tako bilo kod mene. ne sjecam se nicega, nagovaram ovog mog papka da mi isprica kaj se sve dogadalo (ko da nisam bila tamo), a on mi mutavo odgovara da mi nema kaj ispricati  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad: 

naravno, to vrijedi za zvukove *oko* tebe. druga stvar su zvukovi koji su upuceni tebi, na zalost. ti te vracaju iz nedodije. radi takvih bi trebalo uzeti mp3 plejer svakako  :Grin:

----------


## rossa

ja nekako imam dojam da je najveći dio "u glavi".
bar je tako bilo kod mene. inače sam prilično flegmatična, moj ginekolog je bio divan i smirujući. patronažna na tečaju je isto tako bila "opuštajući element".
nekoliko prijateljica je baš rodilo par mjeseci prije mene i svima je bilo jednostavno i kratko, tako da sam ja imala viziju da mogu i ja. 

MD mi je čak u jednom trenu rekao da bi možda bilo bolje da malo porazmislim o tome da možda neće biti onako kako ja zamišljam i da budem spremna na to, a ne da se odjednom uspaničim, međutim ja sam i dalje tripala da će sve proći super.
i stvarno je tako i bilo. istina nakon što sam prenjela 10 dana su me strpali u bolnicu (i to popodne smo otišli za vrijeme posjeta kupiti autosjedalicu   :Laughing: , kad mi je mama čula za to poludila je)
noć prije programiranog poroda sam spavala i najveći mi je problem bio što će me probuditi u 5. prva dva sata nakon što su mi dali onaj gel za poticanje sam čitala knjigu u predrađaoni.
sve skupa, milina. mislim da je baš ta autosugestija odigrala najvažniju ulogu. 
samo hrabro

----------


## L&L0809

Dok sam ja radjala, bila je jedna zena u predradjaoni koja je isto jako urlala, i nju su, cim se oslobodio boks odveli  :D 

s druge strane, bila je jos jedna zena (koja je rodila 15min prije mene isto u predradjaoni) koja je totalno smireno prodisavala trudove, tak da sam se ja samo na nju koncentrirala i pokusavala disati ko ona   :Smile:   malo sam "prepisivala", al mi je puno pomogla, jer je djelovala ko da je uopce ne boli, pa sam si mislila, ak cu ja disat ko ona, nece ni mene boljet   :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Evo,ja sam spremna .



 :Laughing:  samo se šalim....9 mj. je prekratko.
Al priznam (da bi sada da je to već iza mene i )da jedva čekam tu bebicu u rukama...i da razmišljam o tom ljepom susretu i upoznavanju.

----------


## Lili75

E da to sam zaboravila da ti zvukovi vjerojatno neće dopirati do mene jer ću bit u nekom svom svijetu...ma ne bojim se ja, baš suprotno, spremna sam i jedva čekam da počnu trudovi jer onda znam da ću svoju bebicu uskoro imat u svojim rukama... nakon 3 godine čekanja...

A za zvukove upućene meni nekako sam uvjerena da će bit OK, svi doktori i sestre s kojiam sam se srela na SD su bili potpuno drugačiji od onih iz priča žena...možda sam imala sreće, a možda ... idem onom pozitivno privlači pozitivno...a i dr. ću nastojat dogovorit da mi bude na porodu ako uopće bude trebalo. 

Ja imam stvarno samo pozitivna iskustva sa SD i ta friendly atmosfera mi puno znači. Vidjet ćemo,uostalom borit ću se ko lavica, znam što želim a što ne, a i MM će bit sa mnom i "zastupat" me  :D

----------


## Lili75

> ja nekako imam dojam da je najveći dio "u glavi".
> bar je tako bilo kod mene. inače sam prilično flegmatična, moj ginekolog je bio divan i smirujući. patronažna na tečaju je isto tako bila "opuštajući element".
> nekoliko prijateljica je baš rodilo par mjeseci prije mene i svima je bilo jednostavno i kratko, tako da sam ja imala viziju da mogu i ja. 
> 
> MD mi je čak u jednom trenu rekao da bi možda bilo bolje da malo porazmislim o tome da možda neće biti onako kako ja zamišljam i da budem spremna na to, a ne da se odjednom uspaničim, međutim ja sam i dalje tripala da će sve proći super.
> i stvarno je tako i bilo. istina nakon što sam prenjela 10 dana su me strpali u bolnicu (i to popodne smo otišli za vrijeme posjeta kupiti autosjedalicu  , kad mi je mama čula za to poludila je)
> noć prije programiranog poroda sam spavala i najveći mi je problem bio što će me probuditi u 5. prva dva sata nakon što su mi dali onaj gel za poticanje sam čitala knjigu u predrađaoni.
> sve skupa, milina. mislim da je baš ta autosugestija odigrala najvažniju ulogu. 
> samo hrabro


*Rossa,*slažem se s tobom ma skoro sve je u glavi, ali ja sam u neku ruku odbila programirani porod jer ga ne želim, pretpostavljam da si ti dobila u koktelu s dripom i epiduralnu tako da nemoj me krivo shvatiti ali to se ne može baš usporedit s prirodnim trudovima i porodom koje puno jasnije osjećaš i trebaš puno veću koncentraciju da odeš u svoj svijet, onako si već napola umrtvljen. Osim naravno ako nisi dobila samo taj gel ili drip pa onda prošla sve trudove uz drip što je stvarno grrr.....onda svaka čast !!!

Autosugestija je svakako moćno oružje i računam na njega, ali želim rodit svoje dijete ako Bog da da sve bude kako treba (ja sam na heparinu zbog vena) prirodno bez ikakve kemije i intervencija.
jer ja to MOGU !!!!

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam duboko uvjerena da će bit fini i pristojni, em ne mogu bit gori nego u Petrovoj na prvom porodu  :Grin:  , em sam ja prilično žestoka kad sam nabrijana, em će mm bit sa mnom...

a i pokušat ću izbjeć predrađaonu, pa ako taj dio uspije, veseljeeeee

----------


## krumpiric

nego, kad sam rađala prvi puta, ni jednu ženu nisam čula, uopće.
tek nakon poroda, dok sam ležala u hodniku pored boxova, čula sam jednu ženu da straaaaaašno urla, i dr koji ju je izveo vani i govorio joj: gospodjo, ja vjerujem da vas boli, ali četvrto dijete, 2500g, porod u 20minuta, pa jel tako strašno da tako urlate, gle, prepast će se ove mladice. I onda je doveo kraj mene, eto gle ove, prvo dijete i to preko 4kila i tu je čitav dan. JEl vidiš?

 :Grin:  

meni bilo žao žene, bilo joj je neugodno, a nije imala razloga za to. Al da je urlala, oooo jest. Nisam ni znala da tijelo može proizvesti tolko strašne i glasne zvukove. :/

----------


## rossa

> rossa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nekako imam dojam da je najveći dio "u glavi".
> sve skupa, milina. mislim da je baš ta autosugestija odigrala najvažniju ulogu. 
> samo hrabro
> 
> 
> *Rossa,*slažem se s tobom ma skoro sve je u glavi, ali ja sam u neku ruku odbila programirani porod jer ga ne želim, pretpostavljam da si ti dobila u koktelu s dripom i epiduralnu tako da nemoj me krivo shvatiti ali to se ne može baš usporedit s prirodnim trudovima i porodom koje puno jasnije osjećaš i trebaš puno veću koncentraciju da odeš u svoj svijet, onako si već napola umrtvljen. Osim naravno ako nisi dobila samo taj gel ili drip pa onda prošla sve trudove uz drip što je stvarno grrr.....onda svaka čast !!!!


dobila samo gel, drip je trebao ići poslije (zapravo rečeno mi je prvo ide gel, pa ako nakon 6-8 sati ništa ne krene onda opet gel)
međutim gel je učinio svoje i ja am se krenula otvarati tako da sam ja 6 sati nakon što sam dobila gel već rodila. očito je bebušku trebalo samo malo pogurniti

 :D 
ne kažem da me nije bolilo, kad su počeli ozbilnji trudovi ja sam misleći da sam još na 5 cm i da me čekaju sati i sati bolova, tražila doktora da porazgovaramo o epiduralnoj. dok sam ja njega uvjerila i dok su oni naručili anesteziologa da dođe (nisu baš oduševljeni s epiduralnom na SD) - kao, evo ga stiže za 15 minuta samo da nešto dovrši) ja sam rodila jer sam se od 5 cm do kraja otvorila tako brzo da MD nije ni stigao na porod. naime,  kako ja nisam htjlea da on cili dan sjedi u bolnici, a ovo može potrajati sto godina, ja sam ga poslala na posao. rekli su mi da ga zovnem da dođe kad me presele u rađaonu. dok je on došao ja sam već rodila   :Laughing:

----------


## Mihovil

Čitam knjigu Pripremite se za porođaj, Marden Wagner i iako sam prošla jedan porod, prvi put stvarno shvaćam što se događa za vrijeme trudova. Knjigu toplo svima preporučam i čitajući je vizualiziram svoj porod i uživam jer vjerujem da će ovaj put biti drugačiji. Baš se osjećam spremnom, iako me čeka još 30-ak tjedana.

----------


## L&L0809

> a i pokušat ću izbjeć predrađaonu, pa ako taj dio uspije, veseljeeeee


a kako ces pokusati izbjeci predradjaonu? i ja bi vrlo rado, al ne znam kako  :?

----------


## mikka

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a i pokušat ću izbjeć predrađaonu, pa ako taj dio uspije, veseljeeeee
> 
> 
> a kako ces pokusati izbjeci predradjaonu? i ja bi vrlo rado, al ne znam kako  :?


tako da dodes prekasno  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Čitam knjigu Pripremite se za porođaj, Marden Wagner i iako sam prošla jedan porod, prvi put stvarno shvaćam što se događa za vrijeme trudova. Knjigu toplo svima preporučam i čitajući je vizualiziram svoj porod i uživam jer vjerujem da će ovaj put biti drugačiji. Baš se osjećam spremnom, iako me čeka još 30-ak tjedana.


e to je ta knjiga koju sam nabavila _nakon_ poroda!

sori bimba iaia, još je nisam našla, tko bi znao gdje sam to zakopala...

----------


## krumpiric

> L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  krumpiric prvotno napisa
> ...


jap, upravo ovako  :Grin:  
valjda se neću zeznut ni prepast nit imat razloga da dodjem prerano.

----------


## L&L0809

ja sam na 1.porod dosla s trudovima svake 3min, 6cm otvorena...mislila sam da je to ok, al sam bas zbog toga i rodila u predradjaoni, jer nisam stigla do boksa. 

ma, sad me totalno neka flegma hvata, bit ce kak ce bit, do bolnice cu doci na vrijeme, a onda cu cekati, i cekati, i cekati...

e, jos jedno pitanje: kako sam u 1. porodu prvo dobila trudove, a vodenjak mi nije puknuo pa su ga prokidali, da li da cekam s odlaskom u bolnicu dok mi vodenjak ne pukne? citala sam da su se neke bebe i rodile u vodenjaku, a bas ne bi htjela roditi pred  bolnicom sve cekajuci da mi vodenjak pukne   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

ne moraš čekati,možeš reći da ga ne diraju i ćao. MOže se beba roditi u vodenjaku.

----------


## krumpiric

inače, ja uopće nisam došla na porod. Došla sam na pregled, otvorila se nekim čudnim čudom 4cm, bez da sam skužila. I završila u predrađaoni/a već sa nekih 5-6 cm na indukciju u boksu. Bez razloga. Iskreno, nemam pojma kako izgledaju i kako bole pravi prirodni trudovi, ovi moji do dripa nisu boljeli, a s dripom su bili nenormalni. Tako da... :/

----------


## BusyBee

> valjda se neću zeznut ni prepast nit imat razloga da dodjem prerano


nadji si doulu da bude s tobom dok ne krenete u rodiliste.. ene je felix spasila i od preranog odlaska, a bome i od prekasnog  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

> valjda se neću zeznut ni prepast nit imat razloga da dodjem prerano
> 			
> 		
> 
> nadji si doulu da bude s tobom dok ne krenete u rodiliste.. ene je felix spasila i od preranog odlaska, a bome i od prekasnog


Nisam znala da u našem gradu ima doula? :?

----------


## argenta

> Nisam znala da u našem gradu ima doula? :?


Pogledaj topic "Doula"   :Grin:  

Ako sam dobro skužila, ovdje nemamo "profi" doule američko-britanskog tipa koje imaju satnicu, opis radnog mjesta i vremena, nego su više na dobrovoljno-volontersko-prijateljskoj bazi. 
(Da se krivo ne skuži, ne mislim da to ne obavljaju profesionalno, nego samo da se time ne bave kao poslom.)

----------


## migoh

Ja sam se također dosta informirala u vezi poroda (hvala forumu) te pročitala valjda sve knjige iz knjižnice   :Smile:   Najviše me se dojmila od M.Odenta 'Preporod rađanja' te sam nakon nje jako razočarana u cijeli sistem zdravstva ! 
S obzirom da čekam prvu bebicu , ne mogu si dočarati šta me čeka (bez obzira na tuđa iskustva)  ...jedino mi je stalno u mislima kakav će stres i bol proći bebica kod rađanja   :Crying or Very sad:  , tak da automatski sebe stavljam u drugi plan i mislim si 'kako druge , tako ću i ja' .

----------


## mikka

ne mora nuzno proci stres i bol, ustvari se i u bolnici moze postici super porod, pogledaj npr. pricu od Inesice na pricama. bas ono super, tiho, mirno, ma divota.

mislim da je dobitna kombinacija znati sto zelis a sto ne, i ljubazno zahtijevati svoja prava (naravno, pratnja upucena u tvoje zelje je i vise nego dobrodosla  :Smile: )

----------


## migoh

hvala mikka , jako lijepa priča   :Heart:  i vjerujem da ih ima još takvih , ali na žalost moraš u bolnici imati 'neku špagu' da bi mogao tražiti tako idealan porod (ili možda ne ?)... ja sam odlučila da samnom ide moja sestra koja je i ujedno mama troje dječice , pa će mi biti malo lakše (jer ta nema dlake na jeziku   :Grin:  ).
Razmišljam samo pozitivno i znam da će sve biti ok   :Heart:

----------


## single

ja cu samo onako uletiti i odgovoriti na naslov.....meni je psihicka priprema bila noc prije odlaska u bolnicu....cijelu noc sam pekla kolace...dobro da je do jutra ponestalo namirnica jer bi ih jos bilo 8)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...moji nisu znali sta sa svim tim kolacima pa je otac nahranio 150 radnika di je radio  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ja bila spremna a radnici veseli oblizivali prste  :Grin:

----------


## migoh

*single* , dobra priprema ... probat ću   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

ja šta radila da radila, šta čitala da čitala, kakva predivna iskustva s poroda slušala da slušala......psihički se ne mogu dovoljno opustit za ovaj porod.
jedino molim boga da bude ko prvi jer mi je stvarno bio lagan, brz, skoro pa bezbolan (ne računam šivanje nakon epi - to je horor priča i iskustvo).
kod prvog poroda nisam imala pojma šta me čeka niti mi je u iti jednom trenutku prošla kroz glavu misao da nešto ne bi bilo u redu. jedina misao mi je bila: idem rodit i ništa ne može krenit po zlu. tako je i bilo :D 

sad me ipak malo drma strah :/

----------


## princess puffy

> jedina misao mi je bila: idem rodit i ništa ne može krenit po zlu. tako je i bilo :D


to ti je ključ svega
i ja sam to sebi govorila i tako je bilo (barem sam porod)
sada će ti biti lakše nego prvi put

----------


## bimba iaia

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Grin:   jer sam upravo uletila tako...ko padobranac 8) 

Al htjela sam reći da sam taj dan bila totalno cool(poslala sam i M na šišanje ujutro  :Rolling Eyes:  , a u 13.25 rodila na 1.30h vožnje od doma)
i da nisam morala kroćit u rodilište bilo bi i bolje.
I kako je rekla primalja Kornelija"samo treba glasno tražit"(prošla i bez epi  :D ).

----------


## single

ja sam bila totalno cool do tog zadnjeg dana  :Smile: ...na vecer sam pojela pizzu za 3 covjeka i dijete mi je doslovce pocelo skakati po trbuhu unutra...vec sam mislila da ce vani iskociti...a vecer kasnije sam trebala biti primljena u bolnici za elektivni carski(jer je bio na zadak)....ne znam da li se radilo o laznim trudovima ili cemu, a cijelu noc me stalno nesto 'natezalo' i dijete se mrdalo ko ludo..i lijepo smo fino pekli kolace   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sami doma.......a ja sam mu govorila ma cekaj jos jedan dan...kud cemo sada sami usred noci   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ......
u bolnici sve pretrage ok.....plodne vode taman(zbog premalog trbuha se u pocetku sumnjalo da nema dovoljno plodne vode)...i ujutro carski

----------


## L&L0809

ja jos nisam psihicki spremna, a vodenjak je puknuo   :Embarassed:   i kaj sad? tko ima neki brzinski tecaj psihicke pripreme za porod, al fakat brzinski?

----------


## rena7

> ja jos nisam psihicki spremna, a vodenjak je puknuo    i kaj sad? tko ima neki brzinski tecaj psihicke pripreme za porod, al fakat brzinski?


Sretno, sretno sretno sretnooooo......

----------


## mikka

L&L0809, opusti se, ne misli puno, radi kako ti pase i sretno!  :Love:

----------

